# Pig limping on front leg



## SallyWhitaker (Jan 24, 2014)

Yesterday morning she was fine. Yesterday afternoon she was limping. Today she is still limping. Eating fine looks to be pregnant. Lot of work going on around her and in her pen yesterday. Maybe an injury but I don't see a wound. She is a GOS.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

I had a pig a few months back start limping. I watched her a few days and she did not get better, so I caught her and applied a topical antibiotic ointment to the hoof (same as I use for my mules) first I cleaned the hoof with a spray bottle with Clorox water. In a few days she was fine. I cannot tell you what is wrong, I did not see a cut on mine, but she must have had something. The important thing is to not let her get down to the point she is not eating or moving and it is affecting her health.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Since I have seen pigs suffer paralysis due to mineral deficiency, I always think of that when I hear of lameness. Is piggy getting adequate amounts of minerals?


----------



## SallyWhitaker (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh goodness! I hope so! She has hay, we feed table left overs, and she gets a porky pellet, And fresh greens occasionally. Does she need anything else? When she first starts walking she limps horribly, but then she seems to walk fine, then limps again, all in about 5 minutes time.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Minerals are cheap to buy, can't hurt. I suggest you try them. I don't know what is in porky pellet.


----------



## SallyWhitaker (Jan 24, 2014)

Thank you. I will. What kind?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

http://www.ncsu.edu/project/swine_extension/nutrition/nutritionguide/minerals/minerals.htm

I don't know what feed stores you have available to you. I'd ask at the feed mill/store and buy what they have available. Not a salt block, minerals for pigs. Since most soils and crops are deficient in selenium, be sure it has that mineral included.


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

A trace mineral salt block will work, they will only eat as much as they want. My pigs buried a selenium block but chew on the TMS block. I buy at least one per year. Find them at a feed store for $5 to $9.


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

Also check these out...

http://www.farmanimalshelters.org/care_piglameness.htm

http://extension.missouri.edu/p/G2357


----------



## SallyWhitaker (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm sorry for so many questions. Today she is not eating well. She usually eats like She is starving. Laying around And not jumping up to come see me. She ate the fat and trimmings off of three briskets yesterday and her regular feed. We picked lots of fresh grass for her and she is eating that. I was in the pen with her for 45 minutes petting her and watching her. Pretty sure she is pregnant today was 21 days and no sign of heat. She is not limping anymore. She is our only pig now since we butchered her litter mate 2 weeks ago. She is a year old. Bought a mineral rock for her. Can a pig get an upset tummy and not want to eat her regular food because of too much food the day before, and does she need another pig to be with.


----------



## SallyWhitaker (Jan 24, 2014)

Her belly seems to be swollen also. She is passing gas and has loose stool not watery though. I am making her get up and walk around. She is acting miserable. Help please.


----------



## HalbertFarn (Aug 14, 2020)

SallyWhitaker said:


> I'm sorry for so many questions. Today she is not eating well. She usually eats like She is starving. Laying around And not jumping up to come see me. She ate the fat and trimmings off of three briskets yesterday and her regular feed. We picked lots of fresh grass for her and she is eating that. I was in the pen with her for 45 minutes petting her and watching her. Pretty sure she is pregnant today was 21 days and no sign of heat. She is not limping anymore. She is our only pig now since we butchered her litter mate 2 weeks ago. She is a year old. Bought a mineral rock for her. Can a pig get an upset tummy and not want to eat her regular food because of too much food the day before, and does she need another pig to be with.


It's actually illegal to feed meat to pigs in a lot of states. Then the ones allowed require a license. I know this is a very old post but wanted to share just in case anyone happens upon this like I just did https://www.aphis.usda.gov/publications/animal_health/fs-swine-producers-garbage-feeding.pdf


----------

